# IELTS or PTE?



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
I am planning to start preparation for IELTS or PTE for visa points. I feel I have a fair chance of getting a decent score in IELTS but I need to get 8+ overall to fetch 20 points for point calculation. Only then my total points would sum upto 65 points. 
I just wanted to get an opinion of fellow members as to which of the 2 tests is easier to obtain 20 points for visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

PTE is easier


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

None of them is easier but pte is more fair, you can rely on pte.
If you are nt native speaker, then you might need to do good practice before giving exam if targting for 8+ /79+.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

None of them are easier, I have seen friends of mine failing in PTE aswell, But having said that, Go for PTE as you dont wanna be getting 7.5 in one of modules in IELTS and others 8+ which has happened to lots of test takers.

Goodluck.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to start preparation for IELTS or PTE for visa points. I feel I have a fair chance of getting a decent score in IELTS but I need to get 8+ overall to fetch 20 points for point calculation. Only then my total points would sum upto 65 points.
> I just wanted to get an opinion of fellow members as to which of the 2 tests is easier to obtain 20 points for visa.


PTE is way easier than IELTS. 8 in IELTS is unheard score for non-native speakers. But in PTE thousands of non-native speakers scored 90/90 in all modules in recent months.


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

I found PTE to be rather more difficult than IELTS, the format is very different and some parts of it are quite challenging.
Yet, if you are need an 8, PTE is the way to go.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Go with PTE.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

k.kashwaa said:


> I found PTE to be rather more difficult than IELTS, the format is very different and some parts of it are quite challenging.
> Yet, if you are need an 8, PTE is the way to go.


well that is the point

I found TOEFL iBT more difficult than both IELTS General and IELTS Academic, however I scored much better (30/30 in Writing, versus 7 in IELTS)


----------



## indossie (Jul 25, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to start preparation for IELTS or PTE for visa points. I feel I have a fair chance of getting a decent score in IELTS but I need to get 8+ overall to fetch 20 points for point calculation. Only then my total points would sum upto 65 points.
> I just wanted to get an opinion of fellow members as to which of the 2 tests is easier to obtain 20 points for visa.


Go for PTE. All the best.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

PTE is easier if you understand its format. My friend did IELTS many times and couldn't get 7 each but after changing to PTE at the first time, he has 65 each and waiting for invitation now


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Guys,

Please share soft copies of study material you are using to prepare for PTE

email me imrixkhan at gmail dotcom

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Study material for PTE is very less. Try the Mcmillan test builder. You'll find it over the net or grab a latest copy


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Ramesh


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a good site too PearsonELT.com Register and download the material for students, it's a good one and explains how to approach each section.


----------



## imrixkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> This is a good site too PearsonELT.com Register and download the material for students, it's a good one and explains how to approach each section.




Thank you Ramesh.


----------

